# ID this stem plant?



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Can someone help me ID this plant please? I'd like to know more about it. It was given to me when I first started my tank. And I'm using it as a place holder at the moment.

Thanks for any help !


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure what it is besides a nice looking plant.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be Ludwigia repens grown in lower light conditions.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Yea that was a day of sitting in the tank after 3 days of sitting in a bag in my bathroom X_X! I had a big mishap with setting up the tank so the planting was delayed. I need to update it with more pics soon


----------

